# I am gettin THIS remote!!



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.guzer.com/videos/remote-of-future.php

:T


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

That is pretty cool! Although, I am more for traditional universal remotes. You can't control your system from a different location, you're stuck using the table only with that.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Not Bad! I seem to remember an advanced report on Microsoft working on a PC in that package and interface... can't be that far away now!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

It's not just a big tablet in the form of a table. It really called surface computing and Microsoft Surface already exists. All you need is the software and a touch screen. Supposedly it can recognize different objects and orientations. In the future they may even incorporate full color scanning technology. The buzz is that it could be the next paradigm shift in personal computing. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Surface
http://www.microsoft.com/surface/

BTW: In that video...who sits on throw pillows like that...he must have just had a vasectomy or something.


----------



## bobdole369 (Aug 15, 2009)

It's already done. But not on Microsoft Surface.

(uggh my noobness keeps me from posting a link - the company is "Savant AV")

Savant AV also makes a very surface-like "Rosie Coffee Table" that also works with true-image control. I just set one up in the fort lauderdale boat show. It's here and available today - but boy are you gonna pay for it.

Savant's stuff is all MacOS based.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, there's the post-padding thread...


----------



## bobdole369 (Aug 15, 2009)

There we go.

The company doing these is Savant AV. I'm not selling these, but my company had a chance to work with one up close and personal. 

http://www.savantav.com

Also see:

http://www.panbo.com/archives/2009/11/gigando_touch_screen_remote_from_palladium.html#more

The mac hidden away is actually a Macbook Pro under the covers, and the screen is a very nice touch-screen. Someone has GOT to make Ms. Pac Man work on this!


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

With on screen display, I don't see the point. They should work on that interface more so you don't have a huge expensive coffee table to use as a remote and ruin your acoustics.

My 2 cents are worth much though


----------



## bobdole369 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thats not the only human interface controller LOL. I agree that onscreen display is the way to go. According to the CEO at Savant they built it just to see if they could, and it sort of took off. They also do in-wall touchpanels of various size, a 13" wireless handheld (similar to a crestron stx), and an imac sized one. iPod and iPhone as a remote too. I for one would never have this monster even if I could afford it.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

here is what i would like to see

table remote todo stuff like
- pulling pics / video from memory cards
- visual interface for mce tasks when screen/projector not on (like firing up music)
- cool factor
- mame playing (arcade games)
- console storage / dvd play holder

traditional remote
- normal watching activites (volume / channel control / dvr work)


----------



## smakovits (Nov 29, 2009)

that thing is crazy


----------



## reason123 (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks sweet!

If you go with a Universal, make sure you buy from an Authorize dealer.

I learned the hard way.

=(


----------

